# Breeding Serrasalmus Geryi??



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Breeding Gold Spilopleura was the greatest thing I ever did in helping me acquire fish. Last night I acquired 5 four to six inch Geryi&#8230; I have them shoaling and eating worms, and fish&#8230; Does anyone know if they have ever been breed in captivity&#8230;? I would like to be a pioneer in at least one species of breeding piranha in the home aquarium&#8230;Since they are wild caught, I believe because of placement near the Equator they may be naturally coming out of the winter months and going into the spring of the year&#8230; Please correct me if I am wrong&#8230; Would now be a good time to start simulating the late winter in the home aquarium... or should I get the fish shoaling for about 6 months and try&#8230; I may be over excited about spawning this species&#8230; Any information on Serrasalmus Geryi or links with valuable information would be greatly appreciated&#8230;

PS&#8230; There are really beautiful fish&#8230; I think they are some of the most unique piranha I have ever seen&#8230;


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would try now....if you succeed you would rule... but we need proof this time


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

What kind of proof???? I posted pics of my colony and my fry on different spawning occations. I really couldn't get a good pic of the eggs.. There were a translucent color&#8230; Very hard to distinguish on the camera&#8230; I will post pics of my Geryi species later today&#8230; I am really excited about them&#8230; They are the most awesome fish I have ever seen&#8230; really thin, and hardy eaters&#8230;.

Please specify the exact proof you are asking&#8230; I thought pictures verified everything????? I got a tank with over 500 baby golds, I can get you pics of them to&#8230; I have no reason to lie&#8230; I just couldn't get the entire tank&#8230; The water is very dark&#8230;..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

As fr breeding Geryi, i think its very easy because the fact that they can tolerate themselves. The hard part is finding a male and female and finding its maturity size. I too had a mini shoal and it was a pleasure to own them and i did have a pair that always stuck together but i didnt know when they were sexually matured. Good Luck.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i know theres a guy in jersey that breeds them. or at least i was told


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Here are a few pics of my next experiment... Just so you guys know I am for real.. I truly don't know why my spilo's didn't spawn when predicted... The only explanation I can come up with is, I had tons of people around during the Labor Day weekend... Perhaps the multitude of people kinda spooked the fish... My female is still full of eggs, so I know it will happen soon...
I will be putting most of my effort into this ne geryi colony... I hope I am successful... There are really hardy eaters...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I know Bob (Hareball) observed behaviour that can be described as pre-breeding behaviour (pairing off, blowing a nest in the gravel, guarding it) with his shoal of Geryi, but as far as I know, he never had an actual spawning...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Try adding some hiding spots too. I had luck with hiding spots and i had a pair always together and the 3rd was always by himself.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Can anyone here tell me the native biotope for Serrasalmus Geryi??? Black water, white water or clear water???? I don't have a tremendous amount of tank space so my gold piranha project has been cancelled&#8230; I have had 5 successful spawnings from Serrasalmus Spilopleura&#8230;. I don't spawn the fish to make money&#8230; I got some really rare species of piranhas for trade; I want to attempt to spawn in the future&#8230;My gold colony is now enjoying a winter simulation in the home aquarium&#8230; 72 degrees F and limited food&#8230; Perhaps in 2 months I will try to stimulate spawning again in Spilopleura.
Any information on the native biotope of the Geryi species will be greatly appreciated&#8230; I can't find it on the net, and don't have internet @ home yet&#8230; I will keep you posted on my breeding success or failure&#8230;Maybe this 100 gallon is my lucky tank&#8230; Everything I have ever spawned has been in that tank&#8230;
Looks like so far this species hasn't been breed in captivity&#8230; Maybe I will be the first&#8230; If not can you also post evidence of breeding S. Geryi???


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

They are most commonly found in the Rio Araguaia which is a whitewater river that flows from south to north into the Rio Amazonas in northern Brazil. It is a fairly fast flowing river and the geryi piranha are found among sumerged vegetation and root tangles where they will often pair off and spawn. Sometimes several times a season.

HareBall has not spawned his yet but we will keep you posted.

Good luck,,,,,


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

*Thank you there B. Scott&#8230;*

The information you gave me is very valuable for my experiments&#8230; If I do have some success and you are interested in Captive bred Geryi I will remember the natural biotope info you gave me&#8230; Is there any sight that has this information???? Everything I find is basically about Dams&#8230; I found they come from the Tocantis River basin but nothing on the natural Biotope&#8230;
Once again a want to thank you for giving me some accurate info&#8230;.Unlike some of the people here, who just want to know everything that I have done, step by step&#8230; They seam to have forgotten I do want to publish a book&#8230; And they may not even know the difference between Black water, and white water biotopes&#8230;I will keep you posted on my progress&#8230;If I am successful with these fish, I will trade some of the babies for large tanks and experiment with the Piraya&#8230;.
I think I will do some more research on the biotope in the Amazon basin&#8230; I may want to dedicate an entire chapter in my book to that&#8230;


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector what is that stuff at the bottom of your geryi tank


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

*What's @ the bottom of the tank&#8230;?*

Ha Ha Ha&#8230;







It is my own mixture







&#8230;. Sphagnum moss, peat, tea leaves, twigs, peat, and a little home brewed acid mixture&#8230; Can't buy it in the store, but I have had luck with piranhas spawning on it&#8230; The tea and acid, kind of drop the Ph slightly below neutral, and make the water as dark as tea&#8230;.It's percentage and exact composition will also be in my book&#8230;Never know it could lead to my own product.
Basically everything I put in my tank is natural and organic&#8230;


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Unlike some of the people here, who just want to know everything that I have done, step by step&#8230; They seam to have forgotten I do want to publish a book&#8230; And they may not even know the difference between Black water, and white water biotopes


 Are you refering to me









You are the one that said you wanted to share information, I just pointed out the information people were seeking. I dont think anyone can forget you want to publish a book...you mention it in every post you make. Also, dont speculate on the knowledge of other fish keepers....it just makes you look egotistical


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike some of the people here, who just want to know everything that I have done, step by step&#8230; They seam to have forgotten I do want to publish a book&#8230; And they may not even know the difference between Black water, and white water biotopes
> ...


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

> Unlike some of the people here, who just want to know everything that I have done, step by step&#8230; They seam to have forgotten I do want to publish a book&#8230; And they may not even know the difference between Black water, and white water biotopes&#8230;


Hey man, thats not cool. Just because we are interested and are asking questions doesnt mean we arent contributing to your posts and it doesnt mean we dont know what your talking about. I think its really great you were able to breed spilos and that you're trying to breed other species, but you need to get your head shrunk or something. Its just fish, dude.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> > Unlike some of the people here, who just want to know everything that I have done, step by step&#8230; They seam to have forgotten I do want to publish a book&#8230; And they may not even know the difference between Black water, and white water biotopes&#8230;
> 
> 
> Hey man, thats not cool. Just because we are interested and are asking questions doesnt mean we arent contributing to your posts and it doesnt mean we dont know what your talking about. I think its really great you were able to breed spilos and that you're trying to breed other species, but you need to get your head shrunk or something. Its just fish, dude.


 Right on.









Serrasalmus collector, if you do write this book of yours, you better learn how to spell.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People, shut up!
This was something between GG and S_C, so if you got nothing useful (as in on topic) to contribute, just stay the hell away from this thread...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector,
Do you still have my phone number?
Just in case , I've PM'd you with it regarding this weekend.
PM or call me, either way I'll likely be going to the Detroit area this weekend anyways.

pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

if you do decid eto write this book, have an idea when we'll be able to buy it?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

The book won't book for at least a year of 2&#8230; Maybe more&#8230; I am experimenting with Geryi and Cariba now&#8230; I hope to have luck with Piraya also, and then I will put my book together&#8230;I really don't want to endorse too many other products&#8230; All of my data is perfectly kept in an Access data base. Water conditions are taken twice daily, and fish are photo graphed bi-weekly&#8230; Hopefully by generating graphs of all the data up to individual spawning will reveal patterns, or requirements&#8230; Not the only methods of spawning just methods that worked in my home aquarium&#8230;
I got a line on some small piraya but will wait&#8230; Some people I know want me to set the gold spilo's back up to spawn&#8230; The tank space required for the fry has exhausted my second bedroom&#8230; I got for fry in 2 pair of 55 gallon tanks, a 90, two 75 gallon tanks; all with at least 100 gold spilos&#8230;Then there is my 29 gallon with just 3 week old fry&#8230; Quite a lot of work when you work 55-60 hours a week&#8230;
I am currently in the process of getting ten 50 gallon tanks set up in the basement to limit cannibalism&#8230; Raising the fry will also have a chapter&#8230; It appears my fry are eating 1 pound of black worms every 3 days&#8230;


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like hiding places has cause a change in my tank&#8230; I got 2 pair the constantly hide together, and one that is always in the center of the tank&#8230; I kind of feel bad about the loner&#8230;If people are curious, I have set my tank up identical for breeding Discus fish with a very low water hardness and 75% water changes a day&#8230;Thank god I got a way for softening the water prior to water changes&#8230;Aggression is also growing among the colony&#8230; Don't know if this is pre-spawning ritual or just territorial conditions with hiding spaces... Does anyone know if these turn black when spawning??? There has been no color change in any of my fish, just lots of aggression with plenty of food&#8230;.
Are there any sites with documented occurrences during spawning in the wild????Did Hareballs fish turn colors when they blew their nests????

I have my own method of simulating the winter months to the spring, this has been shared with a few people here, but not all&#8230; The reason not all because if can make you fish very aggressive toward one another, or kill them&#8230;Since I can trade large number of golds for rare fish I am kinda pushing this to the limit with the Geryi&#8230;I truly think I have been blessed with luck&#8230; Some of these fish shouldn't get along in a 29 gallon&#8230;If I have success I assure you Geryi will become an economical fish&#8230; I still think piranhas are tremendously over priced&#8230; But that is just my opinion..


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I still think piranhas are tremendously over priced&#8230; But that is just my opinion..


 I agree









Yes, Hareball's geryi got much darker, but not black, when they blew their nests.

Right now he is not doing anything with them. They're just sitting there and eating. Maybe he will again try to spawn them in the future.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

PS---try dimming you tank lights. I prefer incandescent bulbs myself.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

*Hey B.Scott*
Do you have any more information on their natural habitat???? Is it densly vegetated, rocky, covered with fallen logs??? I truly can't find any information other than water chemistry, and that has been duplicated in my home aquarium&#8230;


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Good luck SC, hope it works out for you. Keep us all posted


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Sep 29 2003, 05:41 PM
> Hey B.Scott
> Do you have any more information on their natural habitat???? Is it densly vegetated, rocky, covered with fallen logs??? I truly can't find any information other than water chemistry, and that has been duplicated in my home aquarium


 I'm not B SCOTT (thank God







), but I pm'd you some information with more coming your way.

later~


----------

